# what type of ink and transfer paper is required to transfer this image to a 100% cotton black/dark t-shirt?



## 1hank1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Is it possible to apply this image to a 100%, preshrunk t-shirt, using heat transfer?

If so, what type ink and and transfer paper are required to achieve best results?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Custom plastisol transfers using plastisol ink. The same ink used in screen prints. Applied with a heatpress for darks or lite apparel using opaque inks.


----------



## 1hank1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok, might be a stupid question here, but.......

If I had an Epson 1400 printer and a Roland GX-24 plotter/cutter, is there any way to make this shirt?

I guess what I'm getting at is, can I print the image on to something like IronAll, cut the image out with the cutter, and then apply? Even if you can, is that just a crappy way of doing things?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You can do all the elements with heatpress vinyl but without the gradient in the oval. I would lose the white in the oval anyway because it is fighting with the white lettering.

You could do the exact image with transfer paper on white tees. You could do the exact image on dark tees with the correct transfer paper knowing that you will have some white border.


----------



## 1hank1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Will the vinyl be susceptible to cracking?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Heatpress vinyl will outlast the shirt and doesnt crack or fade.


----------



## 1hank1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for your help, David. I really do appreciate it. 

What is a good quality vinyl to use, and who is a referable seller?

Also, can you do multi-color with vinyl? Meaning, lets say I want to keep the Red ring in the above image. Is that possible?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You can do multi color, as many colors as you like as long as they dont overlay each other. I would only do two or maybe three colors on top of each other or overlayed as the design tends to get thick and heavy.

I use Thermoflex plus but there are many vinyls out there. Check with the forum sponsers on the left side navigation, Imprintables warehouse and Josh are good people.


----------



## 1hank1 (Feb 1, 2009)

So essentially, I would cut the lettering on white vinyl, and the ring on red vinyl. Then transfer them separately?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You would probably cut the red and press it on the tee. The red oval outline is going to weld with the red letters it encounters. You would then just cut the white and press on top of the red. You will end up with a very nice tee.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I guess what I'm getting at is, can I print the image on to something like IronAll, cut the image out with the cutter, and then apply? Even if you can, is that just a crappy way of doing things?


Using an inkjet transfer and inkjet transfer paper on dark garments won't give you as high of quality as a plastisol transfer or if you used t-shirt vinyl.

You could do it, but I personally wouldn't say the results would be spectacular.

If you read through the forums about opaque paper, you'll see that a really nice solution for dark garments hasn't really been found yet.

That's why many people outsource the dark garment stuff to a company that can provide pre printed, ready to go, high quality plastisol transfers that you can just apply when you need to.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------



## 1hank1 (Feb 1, 2009)

What would be the best way to print this type lettering on a 100% cotton t-shirt?


----------



## 1hank1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Can anyone advise?


----------

